# OMG!! Why?! Tessa's story *graphic*



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay that just ****es me off. I hope the sued.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i cant believe how some people call themselves trainers.. if they dont mesh
well with the animal send them home and let the owner figure out what way to go dragging them and beating and neglecting is never a good answer stupid people


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats horrible! I hope you sue and put them in jail. I don't understand how doing that makes sense to people?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thankfully, that is not my mule. I just found this story while surfing the net. The owner is in contact with the humane society there and the police department. They plan to charge the "trainer" with animal cruelty. I think they should sue as well.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

This was featured on fugly a few days ago, awful story. Here is the full story:
Tessa's Ordeal


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Not ok. That's all I can say. The right words just haven't been invented...


----------



## My Horse Gracey. (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd take my bat to em.... If that was my horse, or even if it was in my town. 
They wouldnt be able to walk talk or move for that matter.... ever again!


Sad story.
What is wrong with people?!?! SYCO'S!

I never hit a horse. 
Never force. 
Just ask!



Chad
-"Godly creature's.... "Who is?" horses"


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess they (the trainer) tried to claim that she caused all those injuries to herself.........yeah Riiiiiiiight.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

There are no words.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

This is why I would never EVER send a horse of mine out for training without A) PERSONALLY seeing the trainer, the facilities, and other horses in training. and B) poping in unexpectically to check on my animal. When I sent my stallion out for barrel training, this is what I did.

That being said,* I *would be the one going to jail after I got through with that so called "trainer". He would WISH he could be humanely euthanized.


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

TxHorseMom said:


> That being said,* I *would be the one going to jail after I got through with that so called "trainer". He would WISH he could be humanely euthanized.


^Well said! :twisted:

I can't believe people would do that. I hope they sued them.


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

If I were you I would go and sue them or something thats just cruel. horrible


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

Some people make me sick,i cant describe the anger i feel.
Someone should put that horrible person in the animals situation and let them feel the pain the fear that they felt.
If you can do that to an animal who cannot defend itself what else is this person capable of.
Too much of this happens and the penalties arent harsh enough so it keeps happening!:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I have actually seen this kinda thing with my OWN eyes. THIS is why when a thread was up about beginners training thier own horses, and how a pro is the way to go, I HAD to put up a warning. I know LOTS of so-called professional trainers, and if you saw how they worked you would NEVER leave your horses with these people! I would WAYYY rather have a beginner spoil a horse than to see THAT. 

Problem is, we finally get laws passed to protect animals, and people do this stuff get a slap on the wrist, a fine. Even when a law gets passed, it isn't taken seriously. I mean, look at Michael Vick......:evil: So this will prolly not get much either. Worse part is, even IF you incarcerate them, they will STILL have it so much better than what they put that animal thru....

Smrobs- while there are those out that would say even riding our horses abuses them, I ain't in that crowd. And I only use direct pain (I use a rope, but I can slap that puppy pretty hard if I want) for biting, rearing, striking out (like stallions do with the forelegs) and kicking. Everything else the most I do is a tap, and that is only to get motion at first.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

What people will do to animals...the owner put so much time, energy and thought into the breeding of this animal and look what happened. Just shows that it could happen to anyone's horse. Be careful who you send your animals to for training....soo sad. I read this story on HGS, so sad, and angering....:shock::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

o my god...i have never seen any thing that bad...poor thing. i hope that "trainer" got what they deserved.


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

Thia is so sad. I can't begin to imagine what was going through Tess'a mind when all this happened to her. It's unfortunate that the owner didn't go by and see Tessa at least once a week----but I realize they trusted the trainer and everything others had said about him.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

How could someone DO that to a poor helpless animal??!?!?! Makes me SICK!


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

I read that story too. What in the heck did that guy do to that poor baby???? Why on EARTH would anyone ever hamrm an animal like that makes me sick


----------



## Solsalia (Feb 17, 2009)

I just read this on my other forum and had to check to see how many post and such were being spread around the interent.

There are a lot of questions to be asked and why don't we hear what the trainer has to say to defend himself? Do you thing a highly recommended trainer would abuse and animal like this then send it home? His whole life and career would be ruined. How was the lamanitis caused? She was giving a lot of minerals, what kind of minerals?

Lets take a really wild side and say that when she got the mule home she did the damage!!!! How sick is that? Now she wants to blame him for it! There are amazing people in this world.

All this is going to be is a he said she said. She'll have to have her witnesses and he'll have to have his.

WHY didn't she take the mule to vet right after the trainers??? She said she's a nurse,,, any nurse would've seen the horse needed medical attention asap. Blood work, xrays, ect.

Don't jump on a mob train because someone said too and you said how high on the way up. Ask questions and find this trainer to defend himself. I would personally like to hear his side too.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

that is well said, Solsalia. allot of the time we all want to go for blood and some of the guilty away scott free while someone is being leaked (sp) in the court of public openion (sp)


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I meant to said "lenched in the court of public opinion"


----------

